# How Did You Find Us?



## Dave

We're interested in knowing how you found out about our website. So please take a minute and tell us! (search engine, other website, friend, etc.)


----------



## Tucker325

Through Talk Budgies


----------



## Dave

Tucker325 said:


> Through Talk Budgies


The link at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Tucker325

Yes. I was looking to see if the linnie forum was there and saw this and thought "Well it appears that I have a cockapoo so maybe I will grace that forum with my presence" and here I am now.


----------



## brazilianangel

I've found this forum through you Dave on talkbudgies


----------



## goldie1

Hi,

I found this forum on Google search engine. I was looking for cockapoo pictures and information


----------



## Dave

Thanks for joining!


----------



## Hitomi

I googled "cockapoo forums"


----------



## hayleybun22

i saw it on a cockapoo group on facebook!


----------



## Dave

I'm glad you decided to join.


----------



## jul1460

good evening
found you all on Google. Not a cockerpoo owner yet but hope to be in january and i can't wait,


----------



## Simonzz

Facebook link x


----------



## Dave

Thanks for signing up and posting.


----------



## WhosABear

Hey Dave,
Great Website!!! I found it on the google search engine while trying to find information on my new puppy Bear! 
Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## franksmommy

I googled a question about cockapoos! I'm so glad I found this; what a great resource!


----------



## newdogmommy

I found this though Google when I have was looking for some answers about Cockapoos.


----------



## Harriet

I googled "Cockapoo" and there you were.


----------



## Enneirda.

Was bored, so I googled "cockapoo forums" and found two, this one was much better, so here I am.


----------



## Dave

Enneirda. said:


> Was bored, so I googled "cockapoo forums" and found two, this one was much better, so here I am.


I'm glad you chose us.


----------



## sarahjo

Google search on Cockapoo puppy training


----------



## Ruby R

Hi Dave, i found this website using the google search engine


----------



## Dave

Thanks for the replies everyone. It's helps us determine where to market the website.


----------



## Hzlodge

Google - just looked for Cockapoo forum


----------



## Marlene

Found you on google .. was looking for info on Cockapoo's ear infections.


----------



## Tressa

Just browsing through Google for any cockapoo information and forums. Glad I found you


----------



## Ruby R

i googled cockapoos and found this site


----------



## Golddie

I found it on Google in a search for Cockapoo message boards


----------



## connie

I found this site while searching for Cockapoo info...through google.


----------



## Bogart

I was Googling "cockapoo" and this site popped up... I took a gander and it looks fantastic. I'm a first time pet owner and glad it is a cockapoo. Bogart the cockapoo is now 6 months and a big ball of energy!


----------



## Tressa

Hi, Bogart and owner
I have not been a member of the site for long, and it is a good place to be for helpful folks who know more than we do. Like you, I am a first time dog owner. Teddy actually belongs to my granddaughter although I am the one who seems to be most involved in his training.
Welcome to the site - what colour is your cockpoo? Ours is white with apricot ears, and we are SO glad we took the plunge and got him. Folks will be asking for photos, so if you have any at all, a lot of people on the site use photobucket to upload them. I am definitely going to try and upload one or two soon, but never seem to have the time these days. Too busy looking aftre Teddy!


----------



## Tressa

Oops just noticed the video - what a gorgeous wee thing he is, and so funny having a sliding 'zoomie'. He is adorable.


----------



## Bogart

Yeah, I'm training Bogart too, he's got sit, down and stay... I'm trying to get him to come and shake a paw. He's apricot coloured with a whitish underbelly, 

Ryan


----------



## strangeland86

found it through google ( I was searching for a new puppy)


----------



## lynzijam

i googled cockapoo forum and this was the first one that popped up!


----------



## lisa p

I googled cockapoo after we got buddy


----------



## Eddiesmum

Just googled Cockapoo forums, so glad i did, have found out loads of really great advice


----------



## ElizalovesDaisy

I found it through google when I was looking for I love my cockapoo clothing


----------



## rozagirl

Found you through Google , just looking for general info


----------



## aalpine

I just did a google search looking for "I Love My Cockapoo" car decals and your site came up.


----------



## James Q

Google, We just got our cockapoo, Brontie, so we thought we would do as much research as possible.


----------



## sophia209

*I found you via a google search*

 I found out about I Love My Cockapoo forum when I searched with Google.


----------



## embee

Goggled 'cockapoo'


----------



## Janny

*Search*

I found you through Preloved


----------



## bramble

goldie1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this forum on Google search engine. I was looking for cockapoo pictures and information


Ditto this message!!!


----------



## Buddy

I found your website using a search engine, looking for information regarding my cockapoo's bad attitude.


----------



## j maree

Just surfin the web looking at dog things. Cockapoo pics, the history of dogs, etc. And there you were, people with common interest and information.


----------



## kelly282

through internet search engine


----------



## lady amanda

Googled the words....I love my cockapoo....lol and tada


----------



## themurl

*Lovin my 2 poos*

I must have the best 2 poos. They're loving each other and the goo gobbs of snow we recieved here in Philly.


----------



## kendal

themurl said:


> I must have the best 2 poos. They're loving each other and the goo gobbs of snow we recieved here in Philly.


aww lovely photos which one is which in the photo.


----------



## j maree

themurl said:


> I must have the best 2 poos. They're loving each other and the goo gobbs of snow we recieved here in Philly.


Oh, I'm close here in Reading............. I love your black and white pup. If I get another that's what I would like to get.


----------



## Wizbus

Googled 'Cockapoo' and found you a while ago, but only just had time to sit down and join.


----------



## holicon

search engine when I entered Cockapoo information


----------



## jessi1028

Well I just happen to come across it, I have cockapoo and I said why not so I joined


----------



## lulu

Hi Dave

I found your site very informative and helpful. I really wanted a puppy but was very concerned about my 16 year old cat. I found the answers I needed and have decided to wait but I will use your forum again when it comes to getting my new baby.


----------



## Sarette

I googled for Cockapoos and this site came up on the first page


----------



## Y. Robinson

Hi I found you by asking lots of questions regarding my puppies?


----------



## MichelleE

I was searching for cockapoo advice on google as we will be collecting our first puppy in a few weeks. Hopefully I can use this forum for when we get stuck, as we are first time dog owners!


----------



## dtingas

I have friends that belong to a special web site for their golden labordoodle and I was searching the web and found this one for my cockapoo.  It's very nice to be able to see other cockapoo's pictures, stories and input about raising our cockapoo.


----------



## handbaglady

*new to the website*

Hi Everyone

i am a relatively new cockapoo owner in London. Dolly is coming up to a year and we are madly in love with her. I came across the website when i was Googling cockapoo traits before we got her. I certainly have a few muddy pix to post!

Hblx


----------



## spindlelegs

I googled cockapoo forums.


----------



## rozzie

spindlelegs said:


> I googled cockapoo forums.


same for me!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

We have been breeding Cockapoos for just about 4 years and only learnt of this site a month or so ago - following a string of deposits being placed with us - all of whom referred to this site as a means to having heard about US !!!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hi, I found you via Google, was doing an image search for adult Cockapoos. Great forums!


----------



## Mrs Stevo

Hello, found you by googling cockapoo's as I am getting a puppy in about 6 weeks.


----------



## francesjl

google - cockapoos


----------



## carwin

Found you while searching Google with reguarding puppies 1st season.


----------



## flounder

Found you when google searching about Crate training I think. Am now totally hooked!


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh ... jukee doodles ... getting recommendations but did nt know where from, all Ive ever heard has been positive x


----------



## Langston

*I love Cockapoo's*

My daughter writes "I love Cockapoo's" on all of her notebooks and often uses it as her signature tag. I just happened to search the title on the internet and found your website. We both love our shelter rescue miniature Cockapoo so much!


----------



## jaimia

i was looking for a forum on cockapoos and this one came up, i get my 1st cockapoo puppy in 2 weeks and this forum has been so so helpful, love it!


----------



## frankalison

Found it on Google search engine.Got a Cockapoo 10 weeks ago,hes nearly a year old.


----------



## wendy diane

Hi
Was looking for advice etc about our new puppy on the net and came across I Love My Cockapoo.... and so here I am looking for lots of advice!! All offers greatly appreciated!


----------



## Surge

Google search for "cockapoo forum" and yours was the first on the list.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Jukee Doodles told me about it


----------



## glitzydebs

*Re finding you*

I found you thru google what a great web site as I always have questions


----------



## Oddson

I have been looking for a cockerpoo for months (wanting for years) Now know I want a female apricot coloured cockerpoo. Just waiting to find one and bring it home.


----------



## Lynn<3

I typed in the words "I love my Cockapoo" to see what came up ^^


----------



## Bini

Our breeder told us about this webpage and I am hoping to stay in contact with the owners of Ciders sisters and brothers
bini


----------



## marleysmommy77

i was looking up pics of other cockapoos and it came up and i said hey i own a cockapoo so i might as well join and i love it thanks dave


----------



## corismama

same here  glad i found it, it's very helpful!


----------



## mariag

I did a Google search for Cockapoos & found the forum & joined


----------



## Wisher

jukee doodles recommendation


----------



## Pip

I was searching google for info on caring for cockapoos and found the forum that way. It's an absolute gem of a site - I'm reading through threads to find info on products and what to expect as a new owner - thank you!


----------



## Ali79

Google search engine


----------



## cockerpoo61

we found out from Jukee Doodles.


----------



## karen wilde-davies

hi we found "i love my cockerpoo" at jukee doodles web site which is great. glad we found it learnt lots. thanks


----------



## DONNA

Google search


----------



## puppylove

Hi Dave, I plan to get a cockapoo puppy in the New Year and your website was mentioned on Google as I was looking up breeders.


----------



## rmastroleo

google .com


----------



## rmastroleo

I am a new first generation female cockapoo owner. She is 5 months old. We are thinking of having one litter of puppies. How do you find an other first generation male stud?


----------



## annemarie

hi my name is annemarie and im new to the site xx


----------



## curt3007

:welcome: My pup George is from SYLML's too


----------



## Kate.E.P

I found this site from Jukees Doodles after being recommended by a friend who owns a jukee cockapoo!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Anthony at Anzil cockapoos told us about the forum when we were getting our puppy from him


----------



## Rufini

I just did a google search for information on cockapoos


----------



## Muddysideup

I googled something to do with Cockapoos and found your site..


----------



## aalpine

I was searching through the internet when I fought you.


----------



## tinal38

Did a Google search for cockapoo forums!


----------



## Rejess

google search for cockapoo forums


----------



## Rufini

Hurray for google!


----------



## tracy weston

Through google, was looking for advice and pics and found all this!


----------



## Sequin

From a google search. I am glad I found you all!


----------



## Adzie

Hi Dave

Used google. Really pleased with what I have read so far. 

Thanks.


----------



## katycat

I also found this site through facebook


----------



## rachie

*How I found the forum*

I just googled "Cockapoo breeders uk", and it was there!


----------



## Dexter1011

Hi I found the website from searching on Google for information about Cockapoo's.


----------



## Pepster

Hi,
Google again! Looking for general Cockapoo info. So glad I found you, been a huge help


----------



## Benji

Google Search engine . Then was recommended to check it out again today at Discover Dogs.


----------



## Julie Clark

Google search engine for me too. Searched Cockapoo Information.


----------



## cplove

Google too, while researching Cockapoos.


----------



## NellyBean

I saw you on google, but then had a closer look when I saw you on JD's website and so glad I did! Amazingly informative site!!


----------



## loobylou

I was a google girl too!


----------



## shellavision

Just browsing, looking for training tips for my Cockapoo pup Hugo who I pick up in January. Found this site which looked friendly and inviting so took the plunge. I have never felt compelled to join a forum before today.


----------



## Herbal90

Hi, I was serching for a site for Cockapoos, found this one. So glad. I have two. Male and Female. Gideon and Molly. Tks Irene


----------



## sidney

a lady in the park from st albans told us


----------



## Chums

Hi, new to forums - Hope i do this right. I found the site while looking for info on Cockapoos via Ask


----------



## claire71

Hi, I found the forum when I 'googled' for cockapoo info, lurked for a while and finally joined today - great forum, everyone seems so friendly!


----------



## Soo

I found it on google when looking for a cockapoo forum I joined last year when I was first interested in these wee dogs. I never did find the other forum but this one is just as good!


----------



## anndante

Am another that came after Googling!


----------



## maddy

Me also Googling cockapoos


----------



## Durbridge

Hi 
I found out about your site while i was browsing through breeders as i am trying to get a puppy in the spring the breeder that gave this site was Jukeedoodles.


----------



## beverpoo

Just browsing the internet on cockerpoo gtooming and found this site, great reading about people who are as enthusiastic about cockerpoos as me.


----------



## DB1

Hi, found when googling for info on cockapoo's. Have been reading different threads for weeks now so thought it was time to join in!


----------



## mand123green

Looking up for info on Cockapoo's whilst deciding what dog to go for other than a terrier (after being advised as not ideal as a first dog) - Google search engine!


----------



## lizzysmudge

Through goggle, when I decided I really wanted to get a cockerpoo puppy!

She is adorable, love her to pieces, she is called smudge and is 16 weeks old and apricot in colour


----------



## Elaine Austin

your site was recommended when the breeder I was using had to pull out due to family illness.


----------



## jackster

I was on google looking for info on cockapoos as i had never heard of them and your site was on there. Love it on here!


----------



## Fiver

Looking at Jukeedoodle's web site


----------



## Janev1000

Joined just after we found our cockapoo as was looking for more info on the breed. So glad I came across this forum - just wished I had found it earlier!


----------



## Jeanie

I found it in the google search engine, was looking for cockapoo info, ☺


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.762435,-8.374858


----------



## Abbeysmum

I was searching for information about when to get my puppy groomed for the first time.


----------



## Victoria439

Hi

I found it through Sylml site.

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## CeeSzee

I bumped into ILMC when Googling a Cockapoo question (don't remember what it was, though!). I'm glad I did!


----------



## CeeSzee

*Hello!*

I'm Carolyn, and am the brand-new mom of a Cockapoo. Lexi is my first Cockapoo, but not my first dog: we've had dogs for over 40 years, mostly large breeds. A smaller, more cuddly dog is welcome at my age. My husband and I are retired and live on a mountainside in Virginia, USA, in a fixed-up 230 year old house on a wooded, old farm property. Lexi is limited to leash trips outsiode and will probably stay that way as she has quite a passionate interest in our fowl!

Lexi is almost all black, is a little girl, at 15 lbs, and is 13 months old - very pretty and well behaved. She came to us a few days back because her owner, an older person, couldn't take care of her any longer due to disability. Lexi is a real sweetie and fills an aching void which was left when my poodle died. She's also a charmer and knows how to use it, I believe.

I'm so pleased to find a site of fellow Cockapoo households and look forward to learning more about this interesting breed form you all.

- Carolyn (CeeSzee)


----------



## jpfive

*Found You on Norton Search Engine*

I found the site on Norton's search engine. Looking forward to interacting here.


----------



## MissKB

Searching for pics for Prince's first haircut!!!


----------



## jane13

I googled 'Cockapoo'. Great to find you!


----------



## Ruth1965

Via Google Search Engine.

Ruth


----------



## Janev1000

Google search too!


----------



## Lins61

Erm well I started on another forum (a general pet's forum) and tbh found it rather anti cockerpoo. I also found a post on there re the Cockerpoo Owners Club, followed that link and ended up here.. thank GOD because it is so much friendlier!!!


----------



## laxaygirl

On the internet


----------



## laxaygirl

I am getting a puppy next week. I had a SAMOYED bitch called Aurora. we had her for 15 years, but had to put her to sleep. I miss herso much. My GRAND=DAUGHTER has been talking me into getting a new puppy. So here i am. going down the road again, wanting to know how to train my new puppy.
First question is what size of a cage should i get for her. 
This is my first question. i will take it day by day.
I did not use a cage for Aurora. she was hard to train. Once we go onto an even keel 

and she knew i was the boss,things were great, she was a lovely girl,
I will appreciate any help that i can get...Thank you.


----------



## Lins61

Hi there and welcome x

I was advised 30" crate which apparently fits into most cars too. If you buy one that you can section off until the pup grows then all the better as they don't like to mess their bed area. Saying that we put Pickle's plastic bed in there which he had got used to sleeping in during the day which leaves little room to think about doing a wee etc! It seemed to work well last night but I'll let you know!!


----------



## laxaygirl

I clicked into cockapoo and the site came up...I am glad that I have found it as I am sure that there is a lot that I can learn, also meet many new frieaqnds.


----------



## Arrem

I've been a member of the Cockapoo Club of Great Britain for a while now and kept coming across references to this board, so I thought I'd better check it out. Don't want to miss anything do I?
Our Alfie was born last November so he is 5 months old now and will soon be going for THE op. He is a very spirited young dog and quite challenging at times. But he is so lovable at the same time and inevitably gets away with a lot of his naughtiness, even if it does wear a little thin occasionally.


----------



## groomer

I met some cockapoo owners at a groom your own dog day


----------



## emmrrr

From a dog walker with a cockapoo I bumped into at the park, here in St Albans! This is my first post on here


----------



## Stela12

Search engine....I am so glad I found this place! love it!


----------



## eddie1

I found you on the search engine I have been getting alot of helpfull info of of it so i thought I would make myself a member.


----------



## CoppersMama

I was searching haircuts for Cockapoos and this site came up. Im a proud momma of a 3 month old cockapoo but am a 1st time mom. Thought this site looked fun and interesting and probably could get some good advice.


----------



## calisphere

I was looking up "how to keep my cockapoo from becoming matted" and found ILMC. The funny thing is, I never thought of finding a doggie forum to talk about my mutters. I have accounts on all sorts of other forums, from snakes to turtles to guinea pigs to rabbits to hedgehogs to bugs... I've had all as pets. I even have an account on a cat forum I really need to visit. Never thought about the mutt though.


----------



## animalluver

Through Talk Budgies


----------



## theaccessman

I found you through google search engine while looking up information regarding Cockapoo's


----------



## njml

google search


----------



## Lori C

Found this site on google....when I put in "I love my cockapoo!" lol


----------



## TraceyT33

recommended by JoJo x


----------



## jeb4tman

I googled I love my cockapoo looking for I love my cockapoo bumper stickers and decals for car windows.


----------



## animal lover

google I just looked up cockapoos on google


----------



## JasperBlack

Flo and Remys site! X


----------



## Minstrel

I was researching cockapoos and came across a ladies blog which mentioned this site and how helpful everyone had been to her so though i would have a look, not sure of the name of the site i found it on though.


----------



## Minstrel

Would you believe it - i've just been browsing around the site and come across a post where the lady mentions her blog, had a look and it is the one that led me here, so thanks to Turi and her blog abfabcockapoos, it's great reading!


----------



## JasperBlack

Hi, check out embees cockapoo too! It's all about flo and Remy it's a fantastic site with loads of information and lovely pictures.
Rachael x


----------



## Marzi

*How I found you*

Good old Google


----------



## Cat 53

I googled cockapoos as wanted info on the breed. Like serendipity there you were! Thank God!.....and you lol!


----------



## benson

We found out about you on our first visit to breeders (Jukee Doodles)


----------



## Jill L

I found the forum on Google when I was deciding whether a cockapoo was the right breed for us......she comes home on Wednesday!


----------



## rudy's mum

I came across you when I was doing my cockapoo research and joined once I got one, have to say I'm addicted.


----------



## Cat 53

I just googled cockapoo and there you were! Now here I am!


----------



## AMANDA3

Hi, I found you via the CCGB, I'm pooless at the moment, going to choose my puppy on the 9th Dec, im so excited but nervous too.


----------



## TubbsMom

Found you guys a while back on a google search for cockapoo answers. Your forum just kept popping up so I decided to join ^^


----------



## tosh

I had never heard of cockapoos until my niece mentioned the breed. Found you through google. Have to say the site is really good and even though I don't do regular posts I do check in nightly to see what's going on with everyone and their poos! if I have any queries regarding Mitzi I come on here first as more often than not someone has already had the same issue. ILMC is just great - thanks Dave and to everyone else who posts. Sorry for the long post...


----------



## Becca90

I found this on google while I was looking for photos and information on cockapoos.


----------



## anneli

My daughter told me about this site when she was first looking into getting her cockapoo. Glad I did as I love reading about other people's little dogs and how people cope with things.


----------



## quietmom

*New Here*

I was searching google for help with some aggressive behavior with our sweet boy.


----------



## cscotland

though google


----------



## prairierose1985

*Hi*

I just did an internet search, because I love my cockapoo, but I do not meet many other cockapoo owners.


----------



## Justme

Just surfing and found a picture of a black cockapoo turning silver! Just like my lovely girl Miss Millie who was jet black when we got her and now looks like a silverback gorilla! So thought I'd join and take a peak at other photos.


----------



## Otila

Googled "Cockapoo"


----------



## SidneyM

I googled about cockapoo breeders and colours and lots of links from here came up! Thank god I found this site-it's been instrumental in my whole cockapoo finding and owning process! X


----------



## polly1harg

I found this while getting excited about all things Cockapoo!!! THANK YOU for this brilliant website!!


----------



## SamRinde

Google Search


----------



## Justme

*How I found you*

I was trawling the net looking for images of cockapoos when I found you.:ciao::ciao:


----------



## Junio

I stumbled on this website while searching for info on "runny eyes" for my SCH tzu/poodle mix.
I am searching for info on how to keep them clean and clump free.
My Vet just wipe them twice daily. anc clean clumps off.
I do that, but it has dried residue, and I can't remove it. He is not very cooperative.
June


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ted

*How we found you?*

Just a google search found this site.... now just looking about it and getting lots of fabulous information to help us!
Thanks


----------



## Melody051169

Found this site on a GOOGLE search


----------



## charlieboy

*Searching for weight info*

Hi,

I was searching google for weight and height info of average cockapoo's.


----------



## Scotties

Hi was 'googling' for advice and a website offered me this free app..... The rest will be history (I hope)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milosmaw

Every time I asked a question on google about a cockapoo, up popped threads from ur site.


----------



## ck1

Hi

I think I found you when I was googling "cockapoo".


----------



## Mazzapoo

After losing my faithful old terrier in March I was on the lookout for a new dog, spotted two gorgeous choccies in the pub and got talking to the owner and was hooked. Finally got Poppy in July and used Google Chrome to search for general cockapoo info where your forum popped up! Can I say a big thank you for this brilliantly structured and managed forum, there are some lovely compassionate and knowledgable members who've helped me have lots of successes with Poppy and supported me through the failures too. I wouldn't feel half as assured about my doggie abilities if I couldn't check things out and read common experiences on here everyday!!


----------



## Rahma Laila

Google search!!


----------



## Junio

I came across your website, while I was looking for an answer on training my newly adopted Cockapoo. Unfortunately I didn't get any good answers, but occasionally I still go to your website for some information from others.
I was asked this question before and I am still getting this now. Thanks for asking.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jsmith

*First post...but many views!!*

Found this forum through a web search when we first got our Bitsy Girl! I have gotten many questions answered by reading through posts to this forum!! Thanks! (I need to learn how to post pictures of our sweet girl!)


----------



## lindacma

I was google ing info on my cockatoo and found this site


----------



## jsmith

We found the forum while searching with Google for information about Cockapoos. Haven't used the forum in a while, but so glad to be a member. It's nice to know I have this place to find answers to questions I have, and to hear what other Cockapoo 'parents' are talking about! Thanks!


----------



## TT17

Hello there...we are about to become owners of a cockapoo...found you on the website. Any American cockapoo owners out there with advice?


----------



## Melfordmad

*How did I find you?*

By googling a question about cockapoos


----------



## Cheryl 1962

Through Google.


----------



## Bini

Our breeder told us about this forum


----------



## Jmg171

Hello everyone ! .. Found this site when looking on google for New puppy advice


----------



## [email protected]

I met someone who had one and suggested I take a look! Jenny


----------



## Lindor

goldie1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this forum on Google search engine. I was looking for cockapoo pictures and information




I found it on Google search while looking for cockapoo info too!


----------



## Karolac

Looking on web for cockopoo site 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowanneb

I also found this site on Google. I am Currently Mom to an 11 month old Cockapoo named Magic. She is my second cockapoo. The other one I had to have euthanized due to cancer. This girl is much more peppy and more mischievous. Anxious to see posts of other owners.


----------



## RuthMill

Hi Lowanne, sorry you have had to put your first poo to sleep. What age were they? How's Magic doing and have you any pics?


----------



## shep5377

I saw the forum mentioned on several sites, I think the first one being the Cockapoo club of Great Britain. Thought I'd check it out!


----------



## Lowanneb

Magic turned one this week. She is so exuberant, and loving. What a dog!


----------



## volperamsey

I was searching cockapoo information


----------



## sophiecutiepoo

I found out from a fellow cockapoo lover who purchased a littermate to my little girl.


----------



## Cheryl 1962

*Through search engine*

Found this site through search engine, so glad I did. Getting our pup end of August and this site has been invaluable.


----------



## Neecy

I found it by looking at cockapoo photos on google and also like the poster above I am so glad! It has been so helpful so far and answered tons of questions I had.


----------



## spoodle45

google searches. lots and lots of google searches


----------



## Seamusivy

*How I found you*

Hello - I was looking at a block posted by Saffi and saw a reference to this site so investigated!


----------



## liverpool1892

Hi everyone .
I found this forum on Google search engine !
Thank you.


----------



## Banditmyboy

I found it while googling about cockapoos


----------



## Boston

I found this site through a Goggle search on Cockapoo's- my only regret is not finding this very informative forum sooner - would have saved me some $$$ and frustrations.
Thx for all the very valuable information thus far!!!


----------



## Cheryl 1962

Through search engine. Wonderful site full of useful advise for us and our Poo.


----------



## puppypaws0123

hello everyone
I found this forum on Google search engine.


----------



## Me2may

Through search engine - safari


----------



## Daisy doo

Hi Dave!
Thanks for the welcome!
Getting a beautiful puppy on the 17th February. Just checking out pics, ideas and tips for things to come!!  Found site on Safari search engine!


----------



## MossWillow

I had been googling cockapoos for days, checking tons of sites for info on the breed, it's care and possible breeders, when I stumbled upon you and the scads of great info available through your members. Thanks!


----------



## staceystone

My sweet 15 month old cockapoo, Zoe, was sleeping on my lap melting my heart, so I typed in "I love my cockapoo" into safari on my Iphone and up popped this forum! Perfect! We've had pugs for the past 14 years and am not used to other breeds- I constantly have questions... Glad I found you all!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

staceystone said:


> My sweet 15 month old cockapoo, Zoe, was sleeping on my lap melting my heart, so I typed in "I love my cockapoo" into safari on my Iphone and up popped this forum! Perfect! We've had pugs for the past 14 years and am not used to other breeds- I constantly have questions... Glad I found you all!



This may be the best answer I've read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biscuit

Googled it while researching info on cockapoos.


----------



## whatsuppup

This forum came up while Googling the Internet for breeders and information.


----------



## Darcee67

Hi I have read some great information on cockapoos on this site and decides to join. We have a six month old smoothie that we got at 4-1/2 months old. Still in the process of hiuse training and puppy kindergarten. She is an A student at schools and comes home and doesn't want to do anymore the things she learned! She has a mind of her own for sure , but what a love bug


----------



## Brockyx2poos

I used google to as a question about my cockerpoos puppy's and the question had been asked on your forum .


----------



## Cath rogers

I found it on face book this is my first cockapoo


----------



## Izzi's mum

I found this through Google when searching for Cockapoo pups in Northern Ireland. My baby girl Izzi has just had a litter of eight beautiful babies.


----------



## Marnia310

How lovely ! - pictures please!! Xx


----------



## Goosey

I was with another cockapoo website, wasn't happy with it so went in search for another and came came across this one.
Everyone on hear are always helpful and friendly. 
So many people with 2 poos that I'm getting number 2 soon , the hubby just hopes it stops at 2 !


----------



## traceyandlottie

Searching how to stop puppy biting.


----------



## Cath rogers

Found it on face book


----------



## katiekish

I found the site while googling umbilical hernias - I am so glad to have found it, too. I find the best advice is from those who have gone through it all on their own!!


----------



## modamoda

I was looking up cockapoos health etc and I saw the site and had alook


----------



## Lewiesmum

*Hello!!!!*

Thanks for the welcome. I found you by googling cockapoo info and there you were. Lots of good info for a newbie so thanks again.


----------



## Cath rogers

Saw it on face book cockapoo group


----------



## Working jess

Found you through Google search


----------



## RB2222

Google search for advice re breeders.......got lots! Have picked up so much more since finding the forum


----------



## LesleyC

Through Google ?


----------



## Beckyboo8101

Hello everyone ive just joined as I'm due to pick up my chocolate Cockapoo on the 4th of August! Can't wait and will really appreciate advise!
I have 2 children a 4 year old girl and a boy who's nearly 2, am I crazy having a poo at this time in mh life??
My life is chaotic already so may as well add to the chaos and involve a dog!


----------



## Missush

Through Google search engine.


----------



## sallyann

I was searching on line for any forums about cockapoos and found you ! Have found it v useful so far as a first time owner of a cockapoo , thank you !


----------



## SarahK

*New member*

Hi all

Have just joined.....

I have been the proud owner of a little Cockapoo girl for 2.5 months now. She is 4.5 months old and an absolute pleasure.

I've been reading through advice and guidance through this site since before I picked her up and it's been great to learn from other owners about how they have dealt with issues/feeding/training/fun.

Thanks for all the posts and I look forward to joining in ...


Sarah (& Roxie)


----------



## Bagpuss73

Hi all, 

My name is Nikki, and I am mummy to a cockapoo called Tobi, who is 14 weeks old now. We live in the South of England, but would love to hear from anyone around the world. 


Also I think I was recommended this forum on Tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMC

Puppylovecampains.co uk told me about you


----------



## Bbradway

Googled cockapoos.


----------



## Torjod

I found this forum through Google. I was researching information and photos on Cockapoos before choosing little bundle to join our family.


----------



## Barbieg

Hi, I own 3 Cockapoos. Mom & 2 of her pups (pups spayed). Don't have any males around. Just bred mom with a poodle. Got horribly dissed on poodle forum. I do not sell her pups. She has been vet checked- came from a reputable breeder. Was bred with poodle breeder with 50 yrs experience!. This will be her 2nd & last breeding. Pups are spoken for. Hope to get more positive feedback here. Thanks!
Barbie


----------



## MHDDOG2016

I recently became a member of dogforum and then randomly googled "cockapoo forums" and this site came up! I'm so glad I found it


----------



## Keira

Hi, I have set my heart on buying a cockapoo puppy and have spent ages searching the internet for a good breeder, preferably in Scotland. Found your website during one of my searches.


----------



## Pooks

Google when searching for Cockapoos


----------



## TombRaider

Google search engine


----------



## Tesseract

Search engine looking up 'Brindke Cockapoo' as I think I may have one. Although now people are telling me it's actually a sable.


----------



## Jaynewise

Searching for information on Google


----------



## Wongee

I found this site trough Google. I was worried about Coby my cockapoo shedding.


----------



## Chfischer

*Love your website*

Hey Dave I just happened to stumble across your website while researching Cockapoo info in preparation of our new little girl we will be picking up March 4th (seems so far away lol) but very glad I found this site, very nice people and very informative. Keep up the great work everyone


----------



## Kenzie

Over the years I have joined a horse and sheltie forum and really enjoyed them and learned a lot. I was very happy to have found your cockapoo forum with Google search now that we have our first cockapoo. We dont know how we lived all these years without a cockapoo thank you for creating a wonderful forum!


----------



## Molly's mom

*I found you*

Just doing a search on cockapoos and I came across your site. We have a 4 month old chocolate sable, looking for other owners to answer some questions as they come up. Thanks!


----------



## Vgarven

I am looking for a new dog, since my 14 year old Sparky passed away January 31st. I said I'd never get another dog because I was so heart broken. My friend has a cockapoo and I fell in love with the breed. The bonus was hearing they seem to be more hypoallergenic too. I live in the Buffalo, NY area and there seems to be a shortage of this breed here though


----------



## Terrynp

*New to the site*

Found it by searching the internet for information on Cockapoos. Will be getting a puppy on May 1st. Can't wait!


----------



## Alittlepoo

Last year I was searching for a Cockapoo breeder and looked at this site for any information on breeders in the US. There weren't many breeders mentioned but I was so impressed by the members and their attitudes towards their dogs and helping others, I joined. 

The knowledge shared and family atmosphere is very inviting. I'm very happy that I joined this forum! Any questions you may have, someone is available to offer advice, anything you feel like sharing, members are ready to share with you. The pictures of puppies and dogs are an extra treat.


----------



## sohmfamily

*how did I find this forum*

Looking for answers about cockapoos


----------



## sohmfamily

Looking for answers about my cockapoo


----------



## skimber28

Found you through Google and Facebook.


----------



## Duncans

search engine


----------



## barkley

I googled cockapoo forums


----------



## janetteking

*new member*

Hi my name is Jan
I own an adorable 1 year old white Cockapoo called Charlie


----------



## janetteking

Googling
How do I send a picture of my cockapoo?


----------



## Miabrowneyz

*New to this forum*

Hi everyone my name is Mia I'm from north New Jersey i am a pet owner of a cockapoo her name is daisy she is 12 years old she's my life and my 🌎🐶🐾👑💋💗


----------



## Leelflh

*How did i find you?*

Hi, I a have been researching cockapoos for the last year and am sure that this the breed for me, I first saw your posts on facebook and liked it and then again attached to a prospective breeder from my area in Aberdeen. We as a family have had two fantastic great danes whom suffered from hereditary illnesses and died at 4 and 7 years old. After much research and meeting and talking to owners of cockapoo's we are hooked and looking now for a long term family pet.


----------



## Tracey 90

Hello everyone,
I found this forum after a Google search to find local puppy parties or group dog walks to help socialise my almost 12 week old Cockapoo puppy Winnie.


----------



## AZkris10

Google search


----------



## Rosiek2016

Typed in cockapoo in search engine & came across website - I adore my cockapoo!?


----------



## Rosiek2016

Question mark was error - I absolutely adore my cockapoo! She's 14 weeks old & love her to bits - used to have 3 kids now have 4!


----------



## Hector's House

Hi Dave, my wife was searching the internet and found your forum and suggested I join.


----------



## Moclark

I searched for forums


----------



## Wendy Sherwood

*New puppy comming*

I will be collecting my cockerpoo puppy on the 5th December and can't wait! Was searching Google for info on Cockerpoos and found this forum.


----------



## Sephora

Found it via google search.


----------



## manyana

I found this page by doing a search on Google.


----------



## Gill and Reggie

Dave said:


> We're interested in knowing how you found out about our website. So please take a minute and tell us! (search engine, other website, friend, etc.)


I found it on google


----------



## romy2

*New to Cockapoo*

Hello,

My name is Tania and I found this site while googling to find a reputable breeder of Cockapoos. I've selected this breed. I'm from Kingston, Ontario. So if anyone knows a reputable breeder please let me know. Thank you


----------



## LEE.WILLIAMSON

I'm always on the internet researching Cockapoos and came across your website.


----------



## kapik

*Cockerpoos*

I was looking for information on feeding my puppy and this site popped up so I registered immediately.


----------



## StamfordRoxy

I found you on Google


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JEnSTL

Google search for the win!


----------



## Ange

I found when browsing Google and cockerpoos. I have a new puppy Daisy she is 11 weeks old. Toilet training is going ok she goes outside mostly just the odd accident. The only thing is the biting her teeth are like needles! We distract her with toys and chews ect. She is very loving but then gets so excited she nips and bites. Any other advice is very much welcome. Thankyou.


----------



## rickjude

I found you via Google


----------



## PeterB

Dave said:


> The link at the bottom of the page?


Google been looking up on Cockapoo for a couple of months but things got a bit confusing for me thought i needed some help


----------



## rquirion

Google... ; )


----------



## Countygirl

*How I Found You*

Hi
Christine here. Found you by the Google search engine. Soo wish to make a home for a cockapoo and looking for a reputable breeder in Southern Ontario Canada.


----------



## Coonoor2018

Hi 
I found your site through a Google search.


----------



## Lorraine Eaton

Just browsing the internet after getting my cockapoo Frankie who is 16 months old now


----------



## Kelly2013*

Just browsing I asked a question regarding cockapoos.
I have an F1 cockapoo Kelly she turned 5 on 20th March and she gave birth to her first litter of two puppies on Tuesday


----------



## Pixiepoo

Google search for cockapoo forums.


----------



## Lorraine Eaton

Just browsing the internet after getting my cockapoo Frankie


----------



## Basil2018

Hi, we have had Basil our Merle Cockapoo for 3 days and was browsing for advice on training and there you were..


----------



## Sheryleg18

Search engine


----------



## Dig

Through search engine trying to find advice on cockapoo issues


----------



## Alison1985

Google search


----------



## kate.tijou

With great difficulty I’m afraid. Now I’ve found you I’m not sure how to introduce myself. I’m sure this is easy for people that are regular sets of social media - but not for the rest of us.


----------



## Wendaka1969

Hi Dave just found it on Google search engine. I think it's a great site where you can discuss any issues


----------



## R.o.fash

I googled a question that had been asked in one of the forums...


----------



## Sbmpw

Searching on line. It’s so informative.


----------



## Ihstory

Dave said:


> We're interested in knowing how you found out about our website. So please take a minute and tell us! (search engine, other website, friend, etc.)


I was walking gismo and some young lady’s seen him and told me about your sight


----------



## Murphy's mum

I was googling the link between equafleece and matted fur which brought me here.


----------



## jimstuart1

Just had my Archie, for 5 weeks, he's now 4 months and I'm loving him, I wanted to share other people's experiences owning a cockapoo


----------



## Wombiewatson

Google search on cockapoo puppy digging


----------



## Harleys mom

Dave said:


> We're interested in knowing how you found out about our website. So please take a minute and tell us! (search engine, other website, friend, etc.)


I found you after i googled How long for Cockapoo hair to grow out after being scalped ! Lol, i found out that is a common thing with alit of Cockapoo owners ! My Harley looks like a different pup 😢


----------



## Harleys mom

Harleys mom said:


> I found you after i googled How long for Cockapoo hair to grow out after being scalped ! Lol, i found out that is a common thing with alit of Cockapoo owners ! My Harley looks like a different pup 😢


Excuse the typos please, different pup as in a bad haircut , he seemed like he knew it too !


----------



## CAP2021

Dave said:


> We're interested in knowing how you found out about our website. So please take a minute and tell us! (search engine, other website, friend, etc.)


Google search...
Looking for reputable breeders in Florida, USA
Thanks


----------



## Chrissy7

Dave said:


> We're interested in knowing how you found out about our website. So please take a minute and tell us! (search engine, other website, friend, etc.)


Search engine re: cockapoo questions


----------



## Chrissy7

Harleys mom said:


> Excuse the typos please, different pup as in a bad haircut , he seemed like he knew it too !


OH ...we just went through this with our Dexter who is 14 mos old...it has taken 3 mos for him to grow back. our groomer said if he has matts she would have to scalp him...(im telling her next time, if she does it again, I won't come back! we're paying for it after all...I keep brushing and making sure there are no matts...and trying not to let him get too long...so that is helpful...
I know what you mean...they don't look like themselves when they are shaved, however, my vet said that to look for "things" on their skin etc., it's a good idea to have them shaved once in a while...(hopefully in the spring when it's warm...


----------



## Debh

Dave said:


> We're interested in knowing how you found out about our website. So please take a minute and tell us! (search engine, other website, friend, etc.)


I just googled, cockapoo forums and this came up, which I think is going to be a blessing. I had to say goodbye to my sweet Lexie, she was a small cockapoo and almost 16, this was in June.


----------



## eliisabet

Dave said:


> We're interested in knowing how you found out about our website. So please take a minute and tell us! (search engine, other website, friend, etc.)


I was Googling Cockapoos


----------

